# All Slavic languages: ladyfingers



## Encolpius

Hello, what do you call this, i.e. ladyfingers?
And do you know the word with the adjective "children"? 
Czechs: dětské piškoty
Slovenians (?): bebi piškoti 
Thanks.


----------



## Anicetus

In BCS it's _piškote_ (_piškota_ in singular, feminine) or _piškoti_ (_piškot_ in singular, masculine). I'd use the latter variant, but I think it could be a regionalism, so the former one is more common in the whole area.


----------



## vianie

Hi, these are called *piškoty* (sg. ten *piškot*) in Czech and *piškóty* (sg. tá *piškóta*) in Slovak.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> Slovenians (?): bebi piškoti



That's correct, although the term *bebi* for "baby" is fairly rare outside the context. (The standard Slovenian word for "baby" is *dojenček*.) I'm not sure what the etymology of *bebi piškoti* is; it may have started out as a brand name that later became generic.

In Slovenian, *piškot* can refer to any type of cookie (BrE: biscuit).


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> And do you know the word with the adjective "children"?


In Slovak:

*detské piškóty* (sing. - *detská piškóta*)


----------



## vianie

This may not be related, but there's a Czech bakery producing miscellaneous kinds of biscuits under the name of *BeBe*.

  As far as I can remember, one kind of them had been spelled just *BB* before.


----------



## Arath

Bulgarian: бишкота /biʃˈkɔt̪ə/ (bišk*o*​ta) feminine.


----------



## vianie

And which syllable is stressed in BCS, Slovenian and Macedonian, please?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

vianie said:


> And which syllable is stressed in BCS, Slovenian and Macedonian, please?



Slovenian:

*be*bi pi*škot* (dual: pi*ško*ta; plural: pi*ško*ti)


----------



## Encolpius

Arath said:


> Bulgarian: бишкота /biʃˈkɔt̪ə/ (bišk*o*​ta) feminine.



And is the word бебешка бишкота (?) used commonly?


----------



## Duya

In BCS, we call them generally just "piškote". The collocation "bebi piškote" to me sounds familiar, but more like an old memory than an actual product name. Probably it was written on some packagings when I was a child, but not anymore.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we always called them just *biszkopty*, (in singular *biszkopt *means _sponge cake), _today I found in the Net *biszkopty podłużne *and I think it is a good idea to specify the meaning.


----------



## lordwings

In Bulgarian "бишкота" (biškota - singular) and  "бишкоти" (biškoti - plural) are rather used as is (without бебешка ("bebeška" - singular), "бебешки" (bebeški - plural)), however this word might be used in addition and it won't be incorrect as this kind of biscuits are often given to babies, because of their softness.
the stress of the syllables is :

(bebeška) biškota - singular
(bebeški) biškoti - plural


----------



## Vanja

vianie said:


> And which syllable is stressed in BCS, Slovenian and Macedonian, please?



*Pi*škota sing. *Pi*škote pl.

Why baby's? I still eat them  There's _Piškota torta_....yam-yam! I think people buy piškota-s just to make the Piškota cake and I haven't seen them on Baby Menu nowadays....


----------



## lordwings

> Why baby's? I still eat them  There's _Piškota torta_....yam-yam! I think people buy piškota-s just to make the Piškota cake and I haven't seen them on Baby Menu nowadays....



Well, baby's biscuit would be more correct and might still be used in Bulgarian or:

bebeška (baby's) babeška (grand mother's) biskvita (biscuit)

thus only because both of them - the old women/men and babies have no teeth.


----------



## Duya

Vanja said:


> *Pi*škota sing. *Pi*škote pl.



No, it's stressed _pi*škó*ta_. I've never heard it stressed on the first syllable.


----------



## DenisBiH

Vanja said:


> *Pi*škota sing. *Pi*škote pl.



Interesting. Apparently there are differences here. HJP has piškóta, while my Bosnian dictionary lists piškòta, which is how I pronounce it too (i.e. same accent as in _teškoća_).



Duya said:


> No, it's stressed _pi*škó*ta_. I've never heard it stressed on the first syllable.



Duya, do you also have long rising accent there?


----------



## Anicetus

DenisBiH said:


> Interesting. Apparently there are differences here. HJP has piškóta, while my Bosnian dictionary lists piškòta, which is how I pronounce it too (i.e. same accent as in _teškoća_).



I'd also pronounce it as _piškòta_, or if the masculine variant is used, _pìškot_ in nominative and accusative singular with the accent shifted to the second syllable in all the other forms.


----------



## Gnoj

Macedonian:

singular: (б*е*бешка) бискв*и*та | (b*e*beška) biskv*i*ta
plural: (б*е*бешки) бискв*и*ти | (b*e*beški) biskv*i*ti

We also have бишкота/бишкоти, but it is rarely used these days


----------



## Duya

DenisBiH said:


> Duya, do you also have long rising accent there?



Personally, I'd prefer _piškòta_, but long rising also sounds OK to me. I did a sanity check on HJP before posting the previous message, and it said long, so I went for it.


----------



## lordwings

Чувал съм по - възрастни хора в магазина да ги наричат бебешки бисквити.


----------



## ilocas2

> Encolpius said:
> piškoty



Czech: singular - *piškot* (masculine), *piškota* (feminine)

also diminutives are widely used - f. e. *piškotek* (masculine), *piškotka* (feminine) or *piškoteček* (masculine), *piškotečka* (feminine)


----------



## Barubek

It's necessary to stress that the traditional Czech and Slovak piškoty/piškóty look different than Croatian/Bosnian/Serbian/Montenegrin piškoti/piškote. The Czech and Slovak ones have a round shape whilst the latter have an elongated shape (like English ladyfingers). The Czech and Slovak ones are also smaller and tougher. But of course some long ladyfingers can be found in shops in the Czech Republic and Slovakia too.

Recent news are that the production of the most famous Czech brand of ladyfingers moved to Poland some time ago and many people are upset with it because these new ladyfingers are not tasty for them and they are also more expensive.


----------



## Lubella

ladyfingers савоярди In Ukraine, we do not do this cookies, they are savoiardi imported from Italy
бісквіт means sponge cake (italian pan di spagna or torta margherita), not biscuits
печиво means biscuits
дитяче печиво children's biscuits


----------

